# Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht



## SeraLu (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr 

Nachdem ich euch im Teichbau-Unterforum schon mit Fragen gelöchert habe, möchte ich nun uns, unseren Garten, unsere Hunde und vor allem unseren geplanten Teich vorstellen.
Es kann gut passieren, das ich ab und an ins "mein" statt "unser" abrutsche, da ich die Hauptantriebskraft in Sachen rumtüddeln im und am und ums Haus herum bin 
Aber mein Mann hilft mir immer fleissig.
Also wir, das sind mein Mann (46) und ich (39), unsere beiden Hunde, Lucky (4) und Sera (9). Daher auch mein Nickname. Sera und Lucky = SeraLu.

Wir wohnen hier im schönen NRW zur Miete in einem kleinen Häuschen mit noch kleinerem Garten (ca 300qm pi mal Auge). Deswegen will ich auch ein bissel auf die Kosten achten beim Teichbau, ohne jedoch an der Haltbarkeit zu sparen.

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein  wer fragen hat: fragen.

Nun also zu den Bildern. Als erstes möcht ich euch ein paar Ecken aus unserem Garten zeigen, von "Altem" und "Nicht mehr da" über "So ist es jetzt":

Den Blick zum Sportplatz versperrten uns Jahrelang einige ca 20m hohe Fichten. Sie nahmen auch viel Sonne und sahen sowieso traurig aus:
 

Anfang dieses Jahres bekamen wir endlich das Okay vom Vermieter die Fichten fällen zu dürfen. Wir gruben alle Wurzeln aus (wenn schon, dann richtig, lol) und machten ein Wildheckenbeet draus. Die einzelnen Büsche müssen noch wachsen, aber sie schlagen sich tapfer in dem "Fichtenverseuchten" Boden. Die ersten paar Jahre schützt uns ein einfacher Seegrasmattenzaun am neu erstelleten Maschendrahtzaun vor zu neugierigen Blicken vom Sportplatz. Aber es ist luftig, man kann etwas durchgucken. Links im Hintergrund könnt ihr Seras Rondell sehen. Ein Hügel voll Erde extra für sie zum Buddeln und wie man sieht liebt sie ihren Hügel. Der musste jetzt leider weichen für ihren Teich.
 

Hier ist unser alter Hundepool im Bau. 2x2 meter auf 20/40 cm Tiefe. Sera hat sich beim Wassereinfüllen die Düse geschnappt und wollte uns wohl nassspritzen 
 

So sah der Pool dann 3 oder 4 Jahre aus. Wie ihr seht ist die Folie oben am Rand ungeschützt vor Sonne und auch die Hunde sind gern draufgetrampelt. Es lag auch kein Vlies unter der Folie und der Boden dort ist ziemlich schotterig, da früher dort mal ein Asphaltweg langging. Dieser ist noch unter einer Staubschicht vorhanden (man sieht den Verlauf ganz gut auf dem Bild, dort wo kein Gras wächst von unten nach oben). Ach, wegen der Folie: sie hatte null Schaden, als wir sie die Tage abgerissen haben. Haben wir Glück gehabt.
 

Hier ist unsere alte Terrasse, schon halb abgerissen. Rechts, wo nur noch Schotter ist, waren früher weisse Marmorkiesel. Die Terrasse hab ich vor 5 Jahren selbst gebaut und nun gefällt sie mir nicht mehr 
Man hat leider von dort keinen Blick in den eigentlichen Garten, hinterm Maschendraht rechts ist nämlich schon der Nachbarsgarten.
 

Hier mal die damals noch fast neuen Kiesel mit noch jungem pubertärem Luckyhund:
 

So und nun mein altes Gemüsebeet, welches, als wir hier einzogen ein 1 m hoher Misthaufen war. Die innere Mauer ist das Fundament eines vor ewigen Jahren abgerissenen Gewächshauses. Die Scherben finde ich heute noch in der Erde. Das Ding rechts ist mein selbstzusammengehämmertes (äh geschraubtes) Tomatenhäuschen.
Zwischen Rasen und Beet wachsen wilde Stauden.
 

Heute sieht es so aus:
Neues Gewächshaus, welches 2/3 der Fläche einnimmt. Tomaten, Paprika, Chili und Auberginen sind da drin. Und eine Mango im Topf.
 

Hier mal 2 Fotos unsere Gäste bis vor einer Woche: Eulenbabys. Welche genau wissen wir nicht, aber sie haben so Puschel als Ohrenimitat. Nachbar meinte "Waldohreulen".
 
 

Hier jetzt ein paar sehr aktuelle Bilder von heute. Hier eine Fast-Totale:
Die Natursteinmauer hab ich höchstpersönlich gestapelt (was auch sonst, lol). Links soll einfach eine Schräge runter zum Rasen auslaufen, auch Rasen drauf, am Rand sollen Stauden hin. Rechts die kleine Mauer umrandet mein "Sauer-Beet". Cranberry, Blaubeeren, Preisselbeeren, und 2 __ Hortensien.
 

Hier der Blick zurück ausm Garten Richtung Haus. Lucky scheint unheimlich gelangweilt zu sein.
 

Sera herself bei ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung bzw ein paar Sekunden davor. __ Nase so am Boden und der schielende Blick deuten genau das an. Buddelalarm.
Dieser Weg auf der linken Seite ist zwischen Mauer (wie man sieht) und Gebüsch vor der Schuppen/Garagenwand. Etwa 1m breit und wird noch mit Kies verfeinert irgendwann. 
 

Hundeperspektive "Weg zum Teich"
 

Irgendwas hat Sera da entdeckt. Ja was denn bloß?
 

Hier seht ihr links den Eingang zum Kompostbereich. Wir haben einen Rosenbogen gestellt und lassen ihn mit 2 Clematis beranken. Ich liebe Clematis.
Das Beet hinter der Absperrung ist auch neu angelegt. Ausser der Nussstrauch, der steht dort schon Jahre.
 

Nun das letzte Rundgangbild. Meine Ecke mit noch einzupflanzenden Pflänzchen und dem Mörtelkübel voll altem Teichwasser, meiner Handvoll Teichpflanzen und der __ Molche die wir aus dem Pool gefischt haben. 
 

Im nächsten Post kommen die Bilder um die es hier hauptsächlich geht: der Teich!
Naja, was halt schon da ist. Geduld, ich muss die erst hochladen und besenfen.

Alex


----------



## SeraLu (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hier die versprochenen Teichbilder. Erstmal ein paar Worte zur "Technik". Es gibt keine, ausser eine Solarpumpe zum Umwälzen des Wassers. Die eine Hälfte wird Pflanzbereich, die andere Seite Schwimmteil. Hauptsächlich für die Hunde, obwohl ich nicht abstreiten will, das ich wohl auch mal reinspringe. Grösse ist pi mal Auge 9x4,5 meter. Tiefste Stelle im Schwimmbereich ist 1,15m. Tiefste Stelle im Pflanbereich ca 0,9m.
Aufbau wird sein (von Unten nach Oben): Vlies 300er, Folie 0,8er PVC, Vlies 300er, Mörtelschlämme, Mörtelschicht 2cm, Sand/Kiesel in Mörtel.
Ich werd vorm Folie verlegen nochmal die Wände glätten mit eine Schlammschicht. Wenn ich das jetzt schon gemacht hätte, wäre es in einer Woche eh wieder so trocken und bröselig.
Hm ich glaub das war erstmal alles. Achso: es gibt keine Fische. 

Los gehts:

Eine Totale auf die Grube vom Aushubhügel aus geknipst.
Es ist ja eine ungefähre und windschiefe 8. In der Mitte an der schmalsten Stelle kommt ein Steg hin, damit man nicht diesen Kilometerweiten Umweg gehen muss, wenn man mal die Tür hinten benutzen will 
 

Diese beiden Bilder zeigen den zukünftigen Pflanzbereich. Die Pumpe kommt dort in die Mitte an die tiefste Stelle und pumpt das Wasser auf die andere Seite zum Schwimmbereich etwas plätschernd über einen Stein oder so.
 
 

Hier der Schwimmbereich. Auch hier unterschiedlich hohe Terrassen, damit der relativ Wasserscheue bzw Schwimmunfreudige Luckyhund seine Zehen auch mal ins Wasser halten kann...
 
 

Ich hab mich mal in die Tiefen Schluchten der Grube begeben und zwei "Unterwasserbilder" geknipst. Einmal Blick Richtung Pflanzbereich, einmal Richtung Schwimmbereich. Wasser und Steg müsst ihr euch noch denken 
 
 

Der Aushub. Sieht weniger aus als es sich angefühlt hat. Hab ich erwähnt, das ich alles händisch abgegraben habe und mein Mann es per Schubkarre weggekarrt hat?
 

"Ich bin der König der Welt"
 

"Und Tschüsssssss" 
 

Das wars erstmal. Bitte fragt und löchert mich, ich hab bestimmt tausend Dinge vergessen zu erwähnen. Auch wenn ich nun fast 2 Stunden hier am Tippsen bin: die wichtigen Dinge vergisst man ja mal ganz gern 

Alex


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo liebe Alex - das ist ja mal ein toller Einlaß, wow!!!! Mir ist gerade, als wenn ich bei dir zu Besuch gewesen bin, und wir scheinen einiges gemeinsam zu haben (Frau als treibende Kraft , 2 Hunde die es sehr gut haben, unsere sind auch 4 und 81/2 Jahre ... usw.). Da hast du dir ja wahnsinnig viel Mühe gegeben mit den ganzen Bildern und dem "besenfen" , das ist wirklich toll. Man hat jetzt eine richtige Vorstellung von eurem zukünftigen Teich und nun bin ich natürlich doppelt gespannt, wie sich das Ganze weiterentwickelt! Mir jedenfalls macht es unheimlich viel Spaß, so eine Entstehung eines Teiches quasi "miterleben" zu dürfen! Und die beiden "Schauspieler" tragen natürlich auch zur Belustigung bei!
Was mich etwas irritiert - es sieht schon sooooo ordentlich bei euch aus! Gar nicht nach Baustelle. Wenn ich mir hier so meine Baustelle ansehe ... 
Na ja, irgendwann wirds bei uns auch mal wieder ordentlich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo Alex,
tolle Bilddoku, ich hab ja auch einen Vierbeiner einen Appenzeller/Bracke Mischling
(8 Monate alt), aber der hat Teichverbot, an das er sich auch hält.
Habt ihr euch wegen dem Rand auch schon Gedanken gemacht, wegen dem 
Abschluß?
Macht nicht den Fehler und schneidet die Folie zu früh ab. Irgendwann kommt der
Gedanke, daß man doch noch erweitern möchte.
Bei vielen ist das so.
Ansonsten noch viel Erfolg und Freude mit eurem Projekt.
lg Markus


----------



## Goldi2009 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo Alex,

schöne Vorstellung.  Bin gespannt auf weitere Baufortschritte.

Bei uns ist es wie bei Dir, ich die Teichverrückte, mein Mann leider gar nicht.  Wie Du auf meinem Bild sehen kannst, habe ich auch zwei Retriever. Labradore. 3 1/2 und 8 1/2 Jahre, wovon einer auch gerne ins Wasser geht. Er bevorzugt die kleine Bademuschel, obwohl ich auch einen Pool für ihn habe....Nun ja, dieses Jahr kommen dort die Fische rein, solange der Umbau erfolgt.

Dir ein gutes gelingen. Halte uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## SeraLu (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Maja, ja ich hab versucht alles irgendwie auf Bilder zu kriegen, damit ihr euch ein bissel zurechtfindet 
Baustelle... naja, wir wohnen hier seit 6/7 Jahren und seitdem bin ich am bauen. Ich glaub ich hab schon jeden qm irgendwie ge- und dann wieder umgestaltet 
Mir wär es glaub ich auch langweilig wenn der Garten fertig wäre. Mein Mann sagte letztens zu mir: "Du kannst auch keine 10 Minuten ruhig sitzen, du guckst im Garten rum und dein Blick bleibt wo hängen und eine Umbau-Idee ist geboren".
Ich befürchte er hat Recht 
Treibende Kraft bin ich, jo, aber auch die ausführende... Ich kann es irgendwie nicht haben, wenn ich eine Idee hab und jemand anders "muss" sie ausführen... nachher macht derjenige noch was falsch 

Markus, Danke 
Ja, die Folie wird erst abgeschnitten, wenn alles fertig ist, also gemörtelt und auch die Randgestaltung. Sie setzt sich ja auch noch. Ich frag mich momentan, ob ich vorm vermörteln einmal Wasser reinlassen soll, damit sich die Folie schön andrückt? Aber das wäre so eine Verschwendung. Weil ich hab kein Behältnis, wo ich das Wasser zwischenlagern könnte... hm
Wegen dem Rand, da werd ich beim Pflanzbereich auch an Land ein paar Stauden pflanzen, die die überstehende (ca 2/3 cm sollte reichen senkrecht nach oben) verdecken. Am Schwimmteil werd ich teilweise wohl einen Weg vorbeiführen, der kurz am Rand entlangläuft und dann wieder wegführt. Dann wollt ich versuchen an einer Stelle Rasen bis an die Wasserkante zu führen. Wie genau ich das anstelle, ohne das der Rasen Wasser saugt und vor allem, ohne beim Mähen ins Wasser zu plumpsen, weiss ich noch nicht. Vielleicht laß ich das mit dem Rasen und mach an einer Ecke so eine Art Strand, auf eine ähnliche Art, wie das vermörtelte im Wasser. Also Mörtelschicht mit Sand/Kiesel bestreuen. 
An anderen Stellen dann wieder Stauden.

Alex


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo Alex, 
also das mit dem Rasen bis zum Teich würd ich lassen. (Kapilarwirkung)
Und auch bei der Pflege gibt es immer Probleme.
Ich sehe das Elend jede Woche bei meinem Schwager. da dient der Teich als Rasenauffang-
behälter.
Ich bin ein Ufergrabenliebhaber und auch Pflanzenliebhaber, ich stell dir mal
ein Bild rein wie ich das gelöst habe, nur als Denkanstoß.
Die Mauer rechts auf meinem Bild kann man ja auch nur mit einem Granitstein machen-
somit hat man eine saubere Mähkante und einen gewissen Abstand zum Teich.
Schönen Abend noch
lg Markus


----------



## SeraLu (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Markus, Dein Teich gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Vor allem auch die angesprochene Mauer.
Wegen dem ins Wasser fallenden Gras hab ich auch schon gegrübelt, vor allem weil ich mulch-mähe, also nix Gras auffangen, sondern gleich hinten raus und leider auch mal seitlich... Aber auch bis an die Kante zu mähen wäre echt übel, da müsst ich den Mäher ja zweirädrig balancieren.
Ich werd wahrscheinlich als Abstand zwischen Teich und Rasen Natursteine setzen, aber eingelassen in die Erde, so das ich dort mit dem Mäher drüber rollen kann, ohne ins Wasser zu plumsen. Aber wiegesagt, werd ich das immer nur teilweise machen, ein Stück so, 2m anders usw. 
Mal gucken, ob ich nachher oder morgen mal in PS ein bissel rumbastel, dann zeig ich euch mal, was mir im Kopf rumschwirrt 

Goldi, hier tummeln sich ja doch einige Hundeverrückte 
Ja, Sera macht ihrer Rasse alle Ehre. Lucky hingegen, in dem angeblich Labrador mit drin sein soll (wir haben ihn mir 8 Monaten übernommen und wissen es nicht 100%), der streckt wirklich nur den kleinen Zeh mal ins Wasser. Naja gut, mittlerweile geht er schon etwas tiefer, aber niemals so, das sein Bauch nass wird 
Obwohl, einmal, an der Elbe, Besuch bei meiner Mama, letztes Jahr im Sommer, sehr warm, ich Hosenbeine hochgekrempelt und bis Unterkante Hosentaschen ins Wasser (wozu ich die Hosenbeine hochgekrempelt weiss ich auch nicht, bis zum Poppes hoch war alles nass, lol). Lucky mir hinterher. Er ist geschwommen! Und wieder draussen war er stolz wie Oskar 
Aber seitdem auch nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich war das nur wegen mir. Also muss ich wohl doch auch in unseren Teich, damit er mal richtig reingeht...

Alex

PS: Soweit Neuigkeiten in Bezug auf Teichbau werd ich natürlich gleich Bilder einstellen. Und ich hoffe ich find wen, der mich beim vermörteln "erwischt"


----------



## heiti (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo Alex!

Also der Start Deiner Bau-Doku macht mich natürlich auch tierisch neugierig auf den weiteren Verlauf. Ich bin ja auch gerade dabei einen HundeMenschFisch-Teich zu bauen, wobei ich ja zugegebenermaßen ziemlich langsam in der Umsetzung bin, da ich schon Pfingsten letzten Jahres angefangen habe. Allerdings kamen und kommen mir immer wieder andere wichtige Dinge dazwischen, so dass ich hoffe den Teich dieses Jahr doch noch fertig zu bekommen.:?

Da ja auch bei uns ein vierbeiniger Mitbewohner vorhanden ist, werde ich genauso wie Du den Teich komplett vermörteln und die Fragen, die Du Dir gestellt hast, wie das ohne im Mörtel zu versinken und stecken zu bleiben das Vorhaben stemmst, habe ich natürlich auch gehabt.
Bei Deinem Tatendrang, denke ich mal, dass ich mir noch einige Tipps abschauen kann, denn vor Mitte Juli werde ich dazu nicht kommen.

Werde in den nächsten Tagen meine Baudoku auch mal wieder aktualisieren, denn seit Pfingsten dieses Jahres liegt schon die Folie drin und daher gibt es auch neue Bilder...


----------



## karsten. (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo

das Thema kenn ihr sicher ....

Die Arbeit den Teich zu vermörteln würde ich mir nicht machen 
nicht nur weil ich glaube dass das nix wird zumindest nicht bei Teichfolie

ich denke eine Kiesauflage am Grund und an den gefährdeten Ufern Kunstrasen , Bautenschutzmatten oder Knüppeldämme sind praktikabler .



mfG
Medium 10594 anzeigen


----------



## SeraLu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Olaf, in nicht allzu langer Zeit kann ich Dir berichten, ob ich aus dem Mörtel wieder rausgekommen bin 

Ich hatte nämlich eben einen Anruf der Spedition: morgen mittag kommt unsere Folie!
Das das so fix geht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Jetzt wird es ernst :shock

Momentan sind wir am überlegen, wie wir das Wasserbeschaffungsproblem lösen. Es gibt ja spezielle Wasserzähler für Gartenwasser. Anruf bei den Wasserwerken hier und, ja, sowas ist hier kein Problem. Problem für uns ist nur, das wir im Keller das Gartenwasserrohr finden und aufschneiden müssten, um den Zähler installieren (muss fest installiert werden). Also das geht leider nicht. Nen Brunnen könnten wir bohren. Aber der Aufwand wäre auch enorm. Bleibt wohl nur einen Hydranten in der Nähe zu finden.
Ich seh es nämlich nicht ein 4,20€ fürs Abwasser zu zahlen und das zweimal, da wir den Teich ja einmal vollaufen lassen wollen vorm vermörteln, damit sich die Folie setzt.
Eine Füllung würd uns pi mal Auge 280€ kosten, "nur" 60€ ohne Abwasser.

Drückt uns mal die Daumen, das wir eine Möglichkeit finden 

Alex


----------



## eule (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

hallo alex,
in meiner nachbarschaft hat jemand auch mit den stadtwerken gesprochen um seinen pool zu befüllen, das war gar kein problem, die hatten auch das nötige equipment um vom hydranten, bis in den garten zu kommen. ich glaub der hat beim zweiten mal sogar mit der ortsansässigen freiwilligen feuerwehr gesprochen, und die haben da ne übung für die jugendfeuerwehr gemacht...anstatt das wasser auf irgendeine wiese zu spritzen, landete es rein zufällig in einem pool...

schönen gruß
lars


----------



## SeraLu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Karsten, wieso "nicht nur weil ich glaube dass das nix wird zumindest nicht bei Teichfolie"?
Alles was ich bisher zu dem Thema "vermörteln" gelesen habe ging darum auf Folie (Vlies oder Verbundmatte drauf) zu mörteln.

Soll ich, Deinem Vorschlag folgend, den gesamten Teich mit Kunstrasen auslegen? Das stell ich mir komisch vor 
Was kostet Kunstrasen und kann man den auf der Folie festkleben?
Gibt es Kunstrasen denn auch in "Nicht-Grün", sondern sandfarben oder so?
Das wär natürlich auch cool.

Was sind Knüppeldämme?
Nach Bautenschutzmatten musste ich auch erstmal g**geln. Ich weiss nicht, ob das das richtige wäre.

Den von Dir verlinkten Thread hatte ich auch gelesen vor ein paar Tagen. Nur eine Stelle als Einstieg zu schaffen, das wäre hier nicht praktikabel. Die Hunde sollen ja von allen Seiten reinkommen können. Ausserdem haben wir oft Besuch von noch einer kleinen wilden Hundedame und wenn die drei toben achten sie auf kein Verbot (welches ich im Bezug auf den Teich ja auch garnicht aussprechen will).

Nach allem, was ich an Infos gesammelt habe, ist das vermörteln einfach die beste Lösung für uns.
Aber ich werde mich mal umsehen wegen des Kunstrasens. Das hatte ich auch mal kurz im Kopf, mich stört nur das komplette Grün unter Wasser dann. 

Alex


----------



## SeraLu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Lars, "rein zufällig" 

Jo, ich denke es sollte theoretisch kein Problem sein mit dem Hydranten, das hab ich schon oft gehört, das Leute das machen. Wir müssen halt erstmal gucken, wo hier der nächste ist 

Alex


----------



## SeraLu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Karsten, ich hab mich mal bissel "schlau" gemacht. Es gibt ihn auch in anderen Farben, aber der ist sowas von teuer :shock
Durchschnittlich so 20€/qm
Ich werd beim vermörteln bleiben 

Alex


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo

sprich doch bevor du anfängst mal mit einem Fachmann vom Bau darüber

und 

wirf mal die Worte  frostsicher , Armierung , Faserbeton , dauerhaft  oder Garantie ein 

dazu kommt das Poblem der Auslaugung von Phoshaten dazu 

mfG

hier noch ein gelungenes Beispiel


----------



## SeraLu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hi Karsten 

das gelungene Beispiel hab ich auch schon gelesen und es bestärkte mich in meiner Entscheidung. Auch die Aussage von Thias in seinem Post #51.

Ich habe schon einige "gutgegangene" Beispiele gesehen, aber noch keines, wo es schiefgegangen ist. Kann sein keiner schreibt drüber wenn er "schmu" gemacht hat 
Aber ich werd es einfach machen. Ich nehme ja auch diese Armierungsfasern zur Unterstützung.
Es wäre zwar ärgerlich und verschwendetes Geld, wenn es schiefgehen würde, aber zum Glück ist da ja nichts sicherheitsrelevantes bei. Wenn der Teich ausläuft, dann ist das Wasser weg und ich muss neu machen oder zuschütten, aber es kommt keiner zu Schaden.

Viele sonnige Grüsse
Alex


----------



## SeraLu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Sodele, Folie, Vlies und ne Tube Kleber sind heut mittag gekommen. 

Sand, Zement und Poly-Fasern sind bestellt und kommen wohl morgen.
Sand ist Rheinkiesel 0-2 gewaschen. O-Ton Baustoff-Dealer: "Ein alter Maurermeister würde den nehmen..."
... da reiner Sand und keine Ton-Lehm-Anteile drin sind, ist er nicht frostanfällig.

Zement ist Trasszement. Hab mich für den entschieden, denn anstatt einen evtl Wasserwechsel machen zu müssen, was nicht nur Zeit kostet, sondern nochmal 50-60€, bezahl ich lieber doppelt soviel für Trass statt für normalen (25kg, 5,10€). 14 Sack brauch ich. Die 36€ Differenz sind also weniger als ein WW. Obwohl auch das natürlich nicht die Welt ist, wenn das doch anstehen sollte.

Ja und die Fasern halt als Armierung. Selbst wenn was "zerfrosten" würde, würds nicht abbröseln. 2 Sack brauch ich und einer kost irgendwas bei 5€.

Mein Baustoff-Dealer fand es übrigens in keinster Weise merkwürdig was ich da vorhab. Hab ihm die einzelnen Schritte erläutert und er hat alles abgenickt. Normalerweise sagen die dort immer, wenn irgendwas nicht passt. Ich bin also guter Dinge ob meines Vorhabens 
Montag zieh ich nochmal los und hol mir direkt zum mitnehmen noch 2-3 Sack verschiedenfarbige und unterschiedlich große Kiesel zum bewerfen, damit nicht alles eintönig aussieht. Und noch bissel Kleinkram wie Leerrohr für Kabel von Pumpe zum Akku zum Solarpanel, Pfosten usw.
Heut morgen hab ich noch 150 Teichpflanzen bestellt, quer durch die Bank, für 80€.
Wir sind nun knapp über 1000€, vielleicht werdens 1300€, aber was ich immer so lese, wie teuer manche Teiche werden, muss ich sagen das ich ganz zufrieden bin.

Viele sonnige Grüße
Alex


----------



## SeraLu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Ach vergessen, Standrohr für Hydranten hab ich heut auch noch gleich abgeholt. Dann kann morgen auch gleich das erste Wasser rein zum setzen der Folie.


----------



## SeraLu (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Am Freitag vormittag gings endlich los 
Zuerst habe ich das Vlies verlegt (alleine, ging aber sehr gut).
Dann haben mein Mann und ich die 90 kg Folie verlegt. Auch das ging leichter als befürchtet. Wie ihr auf dem ersten Bild sehen könnt, haben wir die Folie zuerst in die Mitte ausgerollt und dann nach rechts und links ausgefaltet. Ich hab sie dann grob zurechtgerückt und viele kleine Falten zu etwas weniger größeren Falten "gepult" aber auch nicht so 100%, da ja eh vermörtelt wird. Während das Wasser lief, bin ich des öfteren ins Wasser gesprungen, um noch ein paar Falten auf den rechten Weg zu schicken. Da ich das halbnackt machen musste, gibt es davon auch keine Bilder, das wollt ich euch nicht antun 
Es dauerte Stunden bis die 8000ltr drin waren. Geschätzt hatte ich ganz am Anfang ja mal sowas bei 40000ltr *schenkelklopf*
Aber schätzen war noch nie so mein Ding 
Wir können ja den Hydranten nutzen, der zum Glück nur eine Schlauchlänge entfernt ist (nein, ich schätz jetzt nicht, wie lang der Schlauch ist, das geht eh wieder in die Hose... naja... so 40m werden es wohl ungefähr sein), aber mit nem halb Zoll Schlauch dauert es dann trotzdem eben etwas länger...
Morgen fang ich an wieder abzupumpen, damit ich Montag, wenn ich denn die Estrichfasern endlich bekomme, anfangen kann zu vermörteln.
Sand und Zement sind ja gestern gekommen, die Fasern hatten sie leider nicht auf Lager, sollen aber nächste Woche kommen *daumendrück*

los gehts: Vlies ist verlegt, Foto wurde fast vergessen. Ich grad noch dran gedacht, bevor wir die Folie ausfalten wollten. Schnell losgesprungen um die Cam zu holen
 

Folie ist verlegt. Keine halbe Stunde.
 

Wasser Marsch!
 
 

Nach ein paar Minuten:
 

Und nach einer halben Ewigkeit:
 

Auch die Hundis finden "es dauert viel zu lange!"
 

Aber schimmert das Wasser nicht herrlich Türkis in der Tiefe? Trotz schwarzer Folie. Liegt wohl an den Sauerstoffbläschen, die sich am Grund festhalten.
 

Diese Amsel kam um zu gucken, was denn da wohl los sei:
 

Und von oben schaute uns unser Rotmilan zu. Er kündigt sich immer schon mit lauten Schreien an. Normalerweise. Diesmal nicht, und mein Mann schrie plötzlich ganz aufgeregt "da! da! los! da ist er! los! mach foddo!!"
Nagut, hab ich versucht, dieses ist das beste was ging mit Zoom und 1/4000 Belichtungszeit. Die hatte ich eingestellt um die im nächsten Post folgenden Wasserspiele zu knipsen.
Aber erst mal der Rotmilan:


----------



## SeraLu (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

So, hier nun die Wasserspiele. Ich hatte Langeweile beim "WassereinlaufaufpassendaskeineramHydrantenschraubt", das ich anfing "blöd in der Gegend rumzuknipsen"... Bienen und Hummeln mussten dran glauben, genau wie verschiedene Blumen... Und dann sah ich das Wasser. Also, wo es reinplätschtert. Und ich probierte bissel rum. Bis ich bei 1/4000 Belichtung gelandet bin. Leider hat das Zoom-Objektiv nur eine 5.6 Blende, so kam nicht genug Licht an bei den meisten Fotos. Aber für den Anfang find ich sie nicht schlecht:
 
 

Mein Mann machte dann noch ein paar Verrenkungen und ich konnte den Wasserstrahl gegen den aufkommenden Gewitterhimmel (Gewitter kam nicht, aber Himmel sah böse aus) einfangen. Die Fotos find ich am besten:
 
 
 
 
 

Das wars erstmal wieder. Bald gehts weiter. 

Ich wünsche euch einen tollen Sonntag!
Alex


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo Alex,
na also geht doch voran,
übrigens nette Fotos,
weiterhin viel Spaß
lg Markus.


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Hallo Alex,

das ist ja spannend! Hihi, ich mußte lachen, unser Teich hat ja fast identische Formen ... .
Ist denn die Folie so gefaltet, dass man sie so von der Mitte aus nach beiden Seiten ausklappen kann? Und hast du das Vlies darunter nicht "verschweißt"? Ist das so liegen geblieben beim Folie drüberlegen und Falten glattziehen?
Oh je, morgen kommt ja unsere Folie und Vlies, ich bin jetzt schon soooo gespannt. Also wenn das bei euch auch so 90 qm waren und ihr das geschafft habt, vielleicht schaffen wir das ja auch.


----------



## SeraLu (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein HundeNaturSchwimm-Teich entsteht*

Maja, stimmt, unsere Folie war so gefaltet. Leider wussten wir das vorher nicht, haben die Folie erst am Rand vom Teich ausgerollt, weil ich dachte, sie wäre bestimmt zieharmonikamäßig gefaltet. Aber als die ausgerollt war und wir das gesehen haben, konnten wir sie relativ leicht in die Mitte vom Teich ziehen.

Nein, verschweisst haben wir das Vlies nicht. Da ist auch nichts verrutscht. Ich hab das Vlies immer von einer Seite in einer ganzen Bahn zur anderen Seite hoch verlegt. Die einzelnen Bahnen überlappen sich auch so zwischen 10 und 20 cm. Und wie Du auf dem Bild siehst, auch mit ner Menge "Überschuss" am Rand. Diesen Überschuss hab ich mit Riesennägeln im Boden vernagelt. Zusätzlich hab ich an "gefährlichen", weil scharfkantigen, Stellen doppelt Vlies gelegt. 
Ich hab ja 3 Rollen a 50qm bestellt, da konnt ich bissel großzügig sein am Rand oben. Den Überschuß nehm ich dann später auch zum vermörteln.

Also, wenn mein Mann nicht dagewesen wäre, ich hätte mich da auch alleine durchgekämpft. Wäre zwar ein bissel umständlicher gewesen und mit mehr hin und her gespringe, aber es wäre gegangen. Sobald die Folie in der Mitte ausgerollt lag, musste man ja nie die gesamten 90kg bewegen. Allerdings hätte ich die Folie nie und nimmer von der Garage zum Teich bekommen. Da hatten wir zu zweit schon zu kämpfen, die Rolle auf die Schubkarre zu hieven. Schieben ging dann wieder. Ausrollen war anfangs auch nen Akt. 

Was bei uns noch blöd war: Es knallte die Sonne.  Einerseits gut, weil die Folie dadurch weicher war. Aber auch heiss! Anfassen ging zeitweise garnicht! Und das aufheizen und abkühlen geht sowas von schnell. Eben noch brutzelheiss, kam ne Wolke, 2 Minuten später konnte man die Folie wieder anfassen. Andersrum genauso. Wolke weg, halbe Minute, Folie war heiss.

Alex


----------

